# 58 years ago... 26th January



## Mansi (Jan 25, 2006)

... one of the most important days in indian history



> 26th January 1947 is one of the most important days in Indian history as it was on this day the constitution of India came into force and India became a truly sovereign state. In this day India became a totally republican unit. The country finally realized the dream of Mahatma Gandhi and the numerous freedom fighters who, fought for and sacrificed their lives for the Independence of their country. So, the 26th of January was decreed a national holiday and has been recognized and celebrated as the Republic Day of India, ever since.
> Today, Republic Day is celebrated with much enthusiasm all over the country and especially in the capital, New Delhi where the celebrations start with the Presidential address to the nation. The beginning of the occasion is always a solemn reminder of the sacrifice of the martyrs who died for the country in the freedom movement and the succeeding wars for the defense of sovereignty of their country. Then, the President comes forward to award the medals of bravery to the people from the armed forces for their exceptional courage in the field and also the civilians, who have distinguished themselves by their different acts of valour in different situations.
> To mark the importance of this occasion, every year a grand parade is held in the capital, from the Rajghat, along the Vijaypath. The different regiments of the army, the Navy and the Air force march past in all their finery and official decorations even the horses of the cavalry are attractively caparisoned to suit the occasion. The crème of N.C.C cadets, selected from all over the country consider it an honour to participate in this event, as do the school children from various schools in the capital. They spend many days preparing for the event and no expense is spared to see that every detail is taken care of, from their practice for the drills, the essential props and their uniforms.
> The parade is followed by a pageant of spectacular displays from the different states of the country. These moving exhibits depict scenes of activities of people in those states and the music and songs of that particular state accompany each display. Each display brings out the diversity and richness of the culture of India and the whole show lends a festive air to the occasion. The parade and the ensuing pageantry is telecast by the National Television and is watched by millions of viewers in every corner of the country.
> The patriotic fervor of the people on this day brings the whole country together even in her essential diversity. Every part of the country is represented in occasion, which makes the Republic Day the most popular of all the national holidays of India.


 
i got to be a part of the flurry of activity around the city... the rehearsals for the big big parade started on location about a week or two back... i attended the run thru's at 6 am on 2 days...
its 2.30 am now... i think people start lining up at 5 am at the 'india gate' for the parade... i am not going(viewing on tv is better:greenpbl: )... it is pretty spectacular! 

here goes a few pics... let me remind you that the real thing is nothing compared to the pics... they have beautifully decorated floats from each state... traditional dances and music... a phenomenal air show by the airforce... and a whole lot of patriotism....

sorry for so many images!

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9






thanks everyone for looking 

^Jai Hind^
haPpY RePUblic DaY all us IndiAns :hugs:​


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 25, 2006)

I have been waiting for you to post these 
Another set of stunning images that could easily be used for magainzes or newspapers. You caught the atmosphere of the event so well, thank you so much for sharing a piece of your history and country.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 25, 2006)

extremely well captured Mansi!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 25, 2006)

The first one....simple but powerful.

The uniforms look so tight...in the 3rd photo, it looks as though all the heads are too big and have been photo-shopped on.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alison (Jan 25, 2006)

Stunning Mansi, absolutely stunning. #3 really caught my eye. These are all well visualized and the colors are amazing. Fantastic job!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 25, 2006)

These are super!!  #3 also stuck out with me as well - very powerful.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 25, 2006)

Wonderful series Mansi!  : )


----------



## Calliope (Jan 25, 2006)

Absolutely excellent.  I agree with the above that #3 really sticks out but ALL are exquisite!  The colors are amazing and the compositions are perfect!  Great work!


----------



## woodsac (Jan 25, 2006)

These are all great Mansi, but #1 really stands out for me!


----------



## Fate (Jan 25, 2006)

Kick ass shots  Man i love them... alot of meaning to them and just amazingly composed photos. Be proud


----------



## sfaribault (Jan 25, 2006)

I really look forward to seeing your photos...

Great series.

Steve


----------



## Rob (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow - awesome shots Mansi! A break from your usuals, but still the same Mansi style! Really like 2 & 3 - you must have been right there!

Rob


----------



## Oldfireguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Great photos!  

Looking at your work makes me want to take a trip to India one day.


----------



## Arch (Jan 25, 2006)

2,3 and 8 are my favs, but there all spectacular :thumbup:


----------



## immski (Jan 25, 2006)

Great shots.  I love your pictures, they always have such vibrant colors. Keep it up!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Jan 25, 2006)

Mansi, these are so beautiful - I love looking at your pictures!


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 25, 2006)

Great classic captures. You always do a great job.

Eric


----------



## Verbal (Jan 25, 2006)

Amazing as always Mansi!  You never fail to completely knock me on my butt with your pictures!

Speaking of which, doesn't that last guy's hat look like a butt?


----------



## JonK (Jan 25, 2006)

mansi i could really look at these for hours...they're just fantastic and are a fitting tribute to the men and women of indias armed forces.
I mean....wow! :thumbsup:  from the colours to the compositions and the beautiful light you've put together a wonderful series to add to your growing portfolio.
It's no secret I admire your work immensely...you just get better and better.

Really looking forward to whatever comes next


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 25, 2006)

I like the first one, minus the noise (or is it mist?) and the last. The first one could use a bit more contrast as well.
You may want to send weblinks to Times of India, Indian Express, The Hindu, Outlook, India Today etc.

Jai Hind!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 25, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> ..........You caught the atmosphere of the event so well, thank you so much for sharing a piece of your history and country.


 
Couldn't say it any better.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 25, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, doesn't that last guy's hat look like a butt?


:lmao: My wife was asking the same question!


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 25, 2006)

There's some pretty funky lookin' hats there! :mrgreen:

Awesome shots as always Miss Mansi.


----------



## Tsimiri (Jan 25, 2006)

I like the third from the bottom.  You can really see his feelings and I feel like I know more about him from this picture.  The lighting from the sun on the side of the face and he is turning into it.  Very perfect.  Wonderful job!

-Fiona


----------



## Mansi (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks everyone! 
daniel - it was the fog in the first shot... also i had to shoot something like 800 or 1600 iso hence the noise factor
thanks a lot guys :hugs:


----------



## puzzle (Jan 26, 2006)

Mansi, these are stunning! I can't believe how close you must have been to get some of them, and the feeling of pride and patriotism you can see written on their faces.

In #3, I noticed the first row are looking straight ahead, but all the others are looking to their right - what was going on there?


----------



## errant_star (Jan 26, 2006)

These are just phenomenal!!! You never cease to amaze me Mansi!!! :mrgreen: 

I agree with Danalec, you should send these somewhere. I'm sure there are lots of publications that would love to see these! 

Wonderful work :thumbsup:


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 26, 2006)

these are all beautiful shots mansi, but then i didn't really expect anything less!  i am enjoying the first four the most, especially #3!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mansi (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks guys! 
puzzle : its when they say 'eyes right' ... usually happens at the point when the guys are marching past the president/vip ... all rows look right except the one closest to the prez
thanks for all the comments


----------



## KunalShingla (Jan 26, 2006)

hi mansi
u've got some amazing set of photos here.....it was very difficult with the parade moving so fast....but it was gr8 fun too....
my fav.s r 2,3,and the last one.......
good work....keep it up....


----------



## Mansi (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks kunal! yes it was awesome fun


----------



## Boltthrower (Jan 26, 2006)

My Question is I wonder in shot 3 if the # 2 guy got in trouble  from his C.O.  for forgetting his white gloves?

& shot #1  Is wonderful the noise makes it look  like something taken from an old newsreel  from the 30's & 40's


----------



## Mansi (Jan 26, 2006)

> My Question is I wonder in shot 3 if the # 2 guy got in trouble from his C.O. for forgetting his white gloves?


 you've got real sharp eyes! i hadn't noticed till you pointed it out  :mrgreen:
thanks for looking.. appreciate it


----------



## walter23 (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow.  Wow.  and Wow.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 27, 2006)

awesome! the first shot is wonderful, and they all are a great tribute to the fine people in your country.


----------



## M @ k o (Jan 27, 2006)

Awesome post Mansi ! Fantastic photos ! And as always, a well done job.


----------



## jocose (Jan 27, 2006)

Well, all my brilliant comments have been taken 

This is a great set of pics, Mansi.  1 and 3 are my favs!  Keep it up!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 27, 2006)

you sure dont need my praise on these, but still i wanted you to know that i think they are wonderful....that first shot looks like national geographic kinda shot...

your just unbelieveable mansi...  we will see you in the big time, soon!!


----------



## Mansi (Jan 27, 2006)

:blushing: thanks


----------



## Chiller (Jan 27, 2006)

I too have run out of words to say how I feel about your images.   Brilliant photography as always.  I cant pick a favorite, cause all of these are stunning shots, and each can carry a story on its own.  
  Well doneas always Mansi 

..and my friend Shabir, said these are the best he has seen, and he told me to tell you that you truly have a gift for capturing these images.


----------



## Mansi (Jan 28, 2006)

thank you carl and shabir


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Boltthrower said:
			
		

> My Question is I wonder in shot 3 if the # 2 guy got in trouble from his C.O. for forgetting his white gloves?



Then the guy next to him has his left puttee coming adrift, and all of them look like they are strangers to boot polish... I'd say there was a nervous Sergeant Major somewhere near Delhi right now! 

Excellent series. The Indian army has maintained an enthusiasm for facial hair that we haven't had in the British army for a century or so, which adds to a kind of timeless quality about these. Well done.


----------



## Mansi (Jan 28, 2006)

not strangers to boot polish  they just marched about 2 kms or something that seemed that far  and prob got dusty during the march 

thanks a lot Thom for looking in


----------

